# is this up to date



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

New list of approved occupations: 


0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers 
0811 Primary Production Managers (Except Agriculture) 
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management 
1233 Insurance Adjusters and Claims Examiners 
2121 Biologists and Related Scientists 
2151 Architects 
3111 Specialist Physicians 
3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians 
3113 Dentists 
3131 Pharmacists 
3142 Physiotherapists 
3152 Registered Nurses 
3215 Medical Radiation Technologists 
3222 Dental Hygienists & Dental Therapists 
3233 Licensed Practical Nurses 
4151 Psychologists 
4152 Social Workers 
6241 Chefs 
6242 Cooks 
7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades 
7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades 
7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System) 
7242 Industrial Electricians 
7251 Plumbers 
7265 Welders & Related Machine Operators 
7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics 
7371 Crane Operators 
7372 Drillers & Blasters - Surface Mining, Quarrying & Construction 
8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service 


With best regards, 


New list of occupations on federal skilled workers list


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Always take a look here to be sure you have the most recent list:
Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing


----------

